# Muqq's letzte Frage - "Is it fun?"



## HeIsGlory (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Vor einiger Zeit hat "Muqq" der berühmteste Shadowpriest der Welt (Bis vor kurzem noch Mitglied von Ensidia und geliebt für seine spektakulären Ensidia Raid-Videos und seine Klassen-Guides), World of Warcraft an den Nagel gehängt. 

Seine Ausführungen und Begründungen für seinen Ausstieg sind Grundlage für diesen Thread und findet ihr hier: http://www.ensidia.com/muqq/blog/4436/ (Achtung Englisch ... aber gut verständlich! Notfalls einfach schnell ein Wörterbuch aufschlagen, oder leo.de).

Ich denke er hat in vielen Punkten recht.

Seine letzte Frage an seine Blog-Leser war: Is This Fun? bzw. Is it fun?

Was denkt ihr darüber? Macht euch WOW Spielen immer noch richtig Spass? Was denkt ihr über die Punkte die Muqq aufzählt? Wo macht es euch noch richtig Spass und was äzt euch an?

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.


Nachtrag:
Diesen Abschieds- Blog hat er ja nicht geschrieben um sich selbst zu verherrlichen...
Er hat ihn geschrieben, weil er so bekannt ist und die Leute ihn teilweise auf Knien angefleht haben, er soll doch bitte den 2. und 3. Teil seiner ICC Video Reihe fertigstellen, weil ja sein 1. Teil der ICC Video-Reihe ja so super geil gewesen sein soll. Die Fans haben ja so einen Müll gelabbert und gesagt, er muss das fertig machen, das ist seine Verantwortung der Community gegenüber. Deswegen gibt es den Blog ... er hatte einfach die Schnauze voll. Er hatte keinen Bock mehr noch 2 Wochen lang mit Ensidia in ICC 25 Heroic rumzuhüpfen um genug Material für die Filme zu "Frapsen". Er hat einige gute Gründe für seinen Ausstieg genannt und wollte die Community beruhigen, damit sie ihn gehen lassen. 

Und das ist ja auch die Grundlage des Threads... 
Es wurde viel geschrieben über "was man zu halten hat von Leuten wie Muqq" und "Was interessiert mich der Typ" ...

Ich hätte gern noch mehr gewusst, was ihr zu den Punkten sagt, die muqq in seinem Blog aufzählt, warum er denkt dass es keinen "fun" mehr gibt ...


----------



## Freakypriest (15. Juni 2010)

Teilweise hat er recht teils auch nicht. Meiner meinung nach, aber der Weltbeste Schadow bezweifle ich er ist zwar gut keine Frage aber auch extrem bekannt. Unbekannte Spieler können doch genauso gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (15. Juni 2010)

also das raiden nach ulduar hat bei mir zumindest aufgehört spass zu machen pdk und.co sowie icc finde ich einfach langweilig da war naxx s3d maly ulduar viel viel intressanter. was mir aber immernoch spass macht ist pvp leute metzeln wird mir ingame immer spass machen^^ genauso das ah befüllen und sich nen tag später daran erfreuen das man wieder unendlich viel gold eingenommen hat^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Juni 2010)

Von der Art gab es schon hunderte Threads. Zusammengefasst: Ja, es macht noch Spaß. Die Abo-Zahlen sprechen für sich. Und was kümmert es mich, ob irgendjemand jetzt seinen Abschiedsblog schreibt?


----------



## HeIsGlory (15. Juni 2010)

Ja gut ... ich habe geschrieben: "der Berühmteste Shadowpriest der Welt" nicht der Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Er war sicherlich sehr gut... Ich denke es gibt wenige die es mit ihm aufnehmen können, aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache .... Meine Frage war ja eine andere...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (15. Juni 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Teilweise hat er recht teils auch nicht. Meiner meinung nach, aber der Weltbeste Schadow bezweifle ich er ist zwar gut keine Frage aber auch extrem bekannt. Unbekannte Spieler können doch genauso gut sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



besser kann man es nicht formulieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

Immer so ein Theater wenn jemand aufhört... lächerlich.


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. Juni 2010)

Hm,komisch in den letzten Wochen schreiben mehrere das sie aufhören und schildern die Gründe warum,zum Teil auch sachlich.
Diese Leute werden aufs übelste geflamt,aber dann kommt ein Blog von Muqq und da sagt keiner was.
Wollte der nicht auch nach dem Bann von Ensidia bezüglich des Lich HC kills aufhören?

Um es kurz zu sagen: Für ihn hat Wow seinen Reiz verloren und jetzt spielt er eben was anderes.

Und um die Frage zu beantworten: Ja ich habe noch Spaß am spielen.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Juni 2010)

The answer is: "Yes".

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Freakypriest (15. Juni 2010)

HeIsGlory schrieb:


> Ja gut ... ich habe geschrieben: "der Berühmteste Shadowpriest der Welt" nicht der Beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon klar nur viele denken bei Muqq ... naja halt. Ich stimme auch in vielen Punten mit ihm überein nur mir macht es immer noch genug Spass um nicht nur dabei zubleiben sondern auch andere Games völlig liegen zu lassen. Ab und zu ein paar Shooter im Singleplayer und das wars für mich.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Juni 2010)

Mich interessierts ´nen feuchten Furz wer aufhört und wer nich, es is nur wieder ein weiterer Heul-Thread eines TEs der nichmal selbst heult, sondern heulen quotet ...

Is mir sowas von wayne ... Und immer diese lächerlichen "ich-hör-jezz-auf-und-bevor-ich-das-tue-erzähle-ich-euch-allen-die-bittere-Wahrheit"-Abschieds-Threads ... Voll arm ...

Ensidia ? Mir egal, geh mit Gott, aber geh xD ...


----------



## Proskynese (15. Juni 2010)

Nun ich denke, die Frage lässt sich allgemeingültig wohl nie beantworten.
Is this fun? Für mich und viele andere Spieler"ja". Ich denke, dass gerade die Vielfalt in WoW (questen, farmen, Berufe skillen und ausüben, raiden, achievements, entdecken oder auch angeln ;-)) viele die Frage mit "Ja" beantworten lässt. Andere, die jetzt solche threads wie "R.I.P" lostreten, beantworten für sich die Frage mit "Nein". Auch gut. 
Gerade bin ich über "Meister der Lehren" und erlebe gerade wieder wie lustig und komplex WoW eigentlich ist...und das obwohl ich seit 4 Jahren spiele. 
Ich denke, dass das eigentliche Problem für viele Spieler die Tatsache ist, dass man nur in eigenen "festen" Gebieten unterwegs ist. Als 80er außerhalb von Nordend? Warum sollte das jemand tun? - außer ins Ah und gut. Und dann ist die Welt ganz klein^^
Im Endeffekt ist Spaß doch was der Spieler draus macht, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn einer in Wow nichts mehr mit sich anzufangen weis bzw außerhalb von WoW etwas neues entdeckt - schön. Nur müssen diese Leute, dann ihre Erkenntnis anderen in unzähligen Bloggs, threads oder sons was aufdrängen. Have fun...aber teilt nicht jeden Gedankenpups aller Welt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeIsGlory (15. Juni 2010)

Muqq sagte in den Kommentaren, dass er auch aufgehört hätte, wenn Ensidia tatsächlich den Worldfirst Kill vom LichKing25 heroic geschafft hätte... das hätte damit nichts zu tun
Es fehlt ihm irgendwie die Tiefe und die Schwierigkeit... oder so ähnlich ... damit ich nichts falsches sage... lest es einfach selber...
Gruß


----------



## j-gordon-s (15. Juni 2010)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Diese Leute werden aufs übelste geflamt,aber dann kommt ein Blog von Muqq und da sagt keiner was.



Mich interessiert der pathetische Scheiß, den irgendeine Ensidia-Gurke bezüglich Aufhören mit WoW schreibt, überhaupt nicht.

Besser so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (15. Juni 2010)

Mir machts keinen Spaß mehr, da der content für mich clear is seitdem Arthas im Dreck liegt. 
Aus HC mach ich mir nichts, habe keine Lust den selben aufgewärmten Käse nochmal zu essen nur ums schwieriger beim kauen zu haben. Das Ergebnis is das selbe.

Mir hat raiden prinzipiell am meisten Spaß gemacht als Naxx mit Malygos und Sartharion der einzige Raidcontent war.
Man hat nicht nur in einer Instanz rumgehangen sondern hatte noch 2 Bosse außerhalb. Man kam ein bischen rum, was ich sehr gut fand. Das hatte was von BC mit Kara, Gruul und Magtheridon....miss the old times :'-(

Muqq hat auch recht, wenn er sagt, dass Items viel zu schnell ersetzt werden können. Schon allein Ulduar-gear hatte man sogut wie nicht komplett und schon stand PDK auf der Matte, die Kloschüssel der Raidinstanzen.

Dass Equipment immer weniger Wert wurde fing schon mit BC an, da aber noch nicht so stark, weil die besseren Raidgilden erfolgreicher waren und die weniger erfolgreichen mit dem gear hinterherhinkten.
Ich hatte mich so gefraut, dass es ein blaues Dungeon-set gab und dann musste ich feststellen, dass es eig. gar nichts gebracht hat... miss classic :'-(   (aber auch nur in der Hinsicht)


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. Juni 2010)

@ j-gordon-s: Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (15. Juni 2010)

*A)* Haben er und Ensidia schon eine Pressekonferenz dazu gegeben?

** Das ist das Ende für:

*[ ]*	Ensidia,
*[ ]*	WoW,
*[ ]*	den Planeten Erde.

​Passendes bitte ankreuzen...


Mit untoten Grüßen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (15. Juni 2010)

Er hat den Spaß verloren und die einzig mögliche Konsequenz daraus gezogen. Schön, dass er so konsequent ist, aber ich sehe nicht, was dieser Blogeintrag uns nun sagen soll. Im Endeffeckt muss sich jeder die Frage nach dem Spaß selber stellen - bzw., wenn man sich diese Frage schon stellen muss, ist es meistens eh zu spät. Dann macht das Spiel sicher keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## j-gordon-s (15. Juni 2010)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> @ j-gordon-s: Perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manchmal helfe ich gern. *hust*


----------



## Vranthor (15. Juni 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> *A)* Haben er und Ensidia schon eine Pressekonferenz dazu gegeben?
> 
> ** Das ist das Ende für:
> 
> ...



*A* ) Nein, es kam noch nichts im Fernseher bezueglich der Pressekonferenz.


*B *) Das ist das Ende fuer:



 	[ ] Ensidia

 	[ ] WoW

 	[X] den Planeten Erde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (15. Juni 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Teilweise hat er recht teils auch nicht. Meiner meinung nach, aber der Weltbeste Schadow bezweifle ich er ist zwar gut keine Frage aber auch extrem bekannt. Unbekannte Spieler können doch genauso gut sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Rede ist vom "Wohl berümtesten" und nicht vom weltbesten shadow :-)


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

Berühmtheit und Können sind nicht dasselbe.


----------



## Progamer13332 (15. Juni 2010)

tja das prob is einfach das es keine guten alternativen gibt, evtl das starwars mmo demnächst


----------



## Milivoje (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn man ein halbes Jahrzehnt nur WoW zockt, das Spiel durch hat, muss man wohl damit rechnen, dass nix neues kommt, bzw, dass die Änderungen, die kommen, einem nicht mehr gefallen. Mal schauen, wie lang er es mit seinem RL und den forgotten friends aushält. Ich wette, er kommt wieder und der pathetische Abgang war für umme. Es ist nur ein Spiel, wer darauf sein Leben ausrichtet verliert...


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Wenn man ein halbes Jahrzehnt nur WoW zockt, das Spiel durch hat, muss man wohl damit rechnen, dass nix neues kommt, bzw, dass die Änderungen, die kommen, einem nicht mehr gefallen. Mal schauen, wie lang er es mit seinem RL und den forgotten friends aushält. Ich wette, er kommt wieder und der pathetische Abgang war für umme. Es ist nur ein Spiel, wer darauf sein Leben ausrichtet verliert...



Erster Rl Flame. Wette gewonnen (Ist ein Insider).


----------



## Milivoje (15. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Erster Rl Flame. Wette gewonnen (Ist ein Insider).



Da ist kein RL flame...


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Da ist kein RL flame...



Wenn man ein halbes Jahrzehnt nur WoW zockt, das Spiel durch hat, muss man wohl damit rechnen, dass nix neues kommt, bzw, dass die Änderungen, die kommen, einem nicht mehr gefallen. *Mal schauen, wie lang er es mit seinem RL und den forgotten friends aushält.* *Ich wette, er kommt wieder* und der pathetische Abgang war für umme. *Es ist nur ein Spiel, wer darauf sein Leben ausrichtet verliert... *


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Juni 2010)

Los, legt Folie auf´n Boden, holt das Sonneblumenöl aus´m Schrank und wrestlet das aus wie Mädchen ! xD ...


----------



## gando66 (15. Juni 2010)

Gebt mal den ersten Satz bei dem Google übersetzer ein und lest euch durch wie der übersetzt wird !!! Das Deutsch ist einfach göttlich xD


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Los, legt Folie auf´n Boden, holt das Sonneblumenöl aus´m Schrank und wrestlet das aus wie Mädchen ! xD ...



Nein, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es ist nunmal immer wieder lustig, wie in Threads, wo auch nur das Wort Ensidia fällt, zu 95 % ein RL Flame kommt. Und am Ende ist man wieder bei der süchtig/nicht süchtig Diskussion. Wie immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (15. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein halbes Jahrzehnt nur WoW zockt, das Spiel durch hat, muss man wohl damit rechnen, dass nix neues kommt, bzw, dass die Änderungen, die kommen, einem nicht mehr gefallen. *Mal schauen, wie lang er es mit seinem RL und den forgotten friends aushält.* *Ich wette, er kommt wieder* und der pathetische Abgang war für umme. *Es ist nur ein Spiel, wer darauf sein Leben ausrichtet verliert... *



Das mit den forgotten friends war ein Zitat aus dem Blog. Dass ich glaube, dass er wieder spielen wird ist meine Meinung und kein Flame. Und der letzte Satz istz kein Flame, sondern nur die Schlussfolgerung aus dem, was er geschrieben hat: Macht es ihm Spaß.... Ob es da die Neujahrsansprache braucht, muss jeder selber wissen.
Zum Abschluss noch folgendes: Lese ich die Kommentare zu dem Blog(g?), möchte ich manche Menschen echt RL-flamen, wie man hier so schön sagt....


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Juni 2010)

Es sind sowieso zu 90% die selben sinnfreien Themen die hier Tag für Tag durchgekaut werden xD ...


----------



## j-gordon-s (15. Juni 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Los, legt Folie auf´n Boden, holt das Sonneblumenöl aus´m Schrank und wrestlet das aus wie Mädchen ! xD ...



Bitte kein Sonnenblumenöl verwenden, zu starker Eigengeruch. Frittenbudengeruch macht Ölwrestling (gibt's das überhaupt?) total unsexy.


----------



## Manotis (15. Juni 2010)

Raiden ist mir im Moment auch recht langweilig auch wenn ich den lich king immernoch nicht down hab, na ja dafür geh ich einfach zu selten 10er und für den 25er reicht ein raidtermin die woche dann auch nicht aus. Ist mir auch recht egal ob ich den Titel noch hole oder nicht gibt im moment für mich viele Sachen die einfach mehr Spaß machen als WoW, typisches WoW Sommerloch. Denke wenn meine Gamecard demnächst ausläuft kommt der Account auf Eis, bis Cataclysm und dann mal wieder rein schauen das ist für mich im Moment das Beste. Bis dahin vertreib ich mir die Zeit mit Arena, bgs und ein bisschen getwinke.
Das Schöne an WoW ist ja, dass es weiterentwickelt wird. Was heute langweilig erscheint kann in 6 monaten wieder richtig spaßig sein, also abwarten und Tee trinken und alle die Spaß haben lasst sie Spaß haben, an alle die aufhören wollen oder Pause machen möchten, lasst sie doch, ist ja schließlich ihre Freizeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Immer so ein Theater wenn jemand aufhört... lächerlich.



Bei mir hat nie jemand son theater gemacht und ich war der welt schlechteste pvpler xD


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Juni 2010)

Überlegt doch einfach mal wie alt WoW ist. Die, die das seit Release spielen haben irgendwann einfach keine Lust mehr (meistens). Das Spielprinzip ist ja immer das gleiche, ändert sich nichts dran.

Gruß


----------



## Gromolp (15. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ja noch ein anfänger, grade 80 geworden ein bisschen epic hab ich schon. Ich muss sagen mir machts noch richtig viel spaß. aber ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen wie langweilig wow für die pro spieler ist. ich würd einfach mla ne pause machen. nict gleich aufjören. das spiel verändert sich ja noch. wenns nur nochfarmstatus hat dann mal in adere spiele schauen und ab und zu mal gucken was in wow so läuft.
soll jetzt keine werbung sein oder so.


----------



## MrBlaki (15. Juni 2010)

Gut das Muqq das "erst" vor 2 Monaten gepostet hast, so kann es zumindest der Te anscheinend noch als Aktuell ansehen.


----------



## MoonFrost (15. Juni 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> also das raiden nach ulduar hat bei mir zumindest aufgehört spass zu machen pdk und.co sowie icc finde ich einfach langweilig da war naxx s3d maly ulduar viel viel intressanter.




Da geb ich dir 100% recht. ka pdlolk war einfach nur n witz und icc ist vom aufbau her nicht halb so episch wie ich es mir erhofft hatte. Man siehe sich einfach mal bt im vergleich zu icc an. BT is sooooooooooooooo groß. icc soo. Das passt net für die Zitadelle eines Contentendbosses.

Was mir noch spaß macht ist klassik und bc bosse solon und der s3d fight aber sonnst net viel leider.


----------



## HeIsGlory (15. Juni 2010)

Mir gehts nicht darum dass ihr hier rumheulen sollt oder den Muqq bemitleiden.

Muqq als Topspieler der schon von der ersten Stunde an dabei war und in der Gilde war, der viele Worldfirst Kills gemacht hat, und WOW - in und auswendig kennt, allen Content gesehen hat... Er sagt nicht dass WOW scheiße ist, sondern nur, dass WOW sich in WotLK zum schlechten hin verändert hat in Bezug auf die Sachen die wirklich Spass bringen. 

Was macht denn noch wirklich Spass? 
Ist das Raiden von ICC jede Woche in 4 verschiedenen Versionen, und dann nochmal das ganze mit den Twinks, wirklich Spass? 
Wie kann man noch Fortschritte machen mit seinem Char? Nur durch Ausrüstung ... aber selbst wenn man neue Items hat, ist es schon nix besonderes mehr, weils schon wieder bessere gibt. Und wenn man die besten Items hat (284/277), was bringt das? Nur um sie dann in Cataclysm wieder alle wegzuwerfen? Oder sie in der Hauptstadt zu präsentieren? Ist das wirklich Spass? Das ist die Frage die Muqq hier stellt... Oder ist es Spass zum 7. oder 8. Mal einen Char hochzuleveln immer durch die gleichen Gebiete und immer wieder die gleichen Erfolge zu sammeln um dann auf 80 wieder nur die ganze Zeit Items nachzujagen, Berufe zu skillen, und pets und ruf zu farmen? Ist das Spass? 
Das war glaube ich so ungefähr die Aussage von Muqq...
Und ich bin der gleichen Meinung... WOW ist nur noch ein Grind Spiel. Richtig Spass ... also soooo wirklich richtig Spass dabei ... das hatte ich persönlich schon lange nicht mehr ... 
Andererseits ist es für Leute die den Content noch nicht alles gesehen haben sicherlich schon noch interessant... Viele Dinge sind ganz "nett" und schön anzusehen... aber macht WotLK wirklich Spass mit dem Marken gefarme?
Macht es Spass? Darum gehts ja beim zocken... Darum gehts beim Computerspielen. 
Und das wollte ich von euch wissen ... muqq hat da ein paar Sachen gesagt wo echt Wahrheit drin steckt ... und deshalb hab ich diesen Thread aufgemacht ... Nicht damit ihr den Muqq bemitleiden sollt.

Grüß in freudiger Erwartung auf Konstruktive Beiträge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zakkuri (15. Juni 2010)

Proskynese schrieb:


> Nun ich denke, die Frage lässt sich allgemeingültig wohl nie beantworten.
> Is this fun? Für mich und viele andere Spieler"ja". Ich denke, dass gerade die Vielfalt in WoW (questen, farmen, Berufe skillen und ausüben, raiden, achievements, entdecken oder auch angeln ;-)) viele die Frage mit "Ja" beantworten lässt. Andere, die jetzt solche threads wie "R.I.P" lostreten, beantworten für sich die Frage mit "Nein". Auch gut.
> Gerade bin ich über "Meister der Lehren" und erlebe gerade wieder wie lustig und komplex WoW eigentlich ist...und das obwohl ich seit 4 Jahren spiele.
> Ich denke, dass das eigentliche Problem für viele Spieler die Tatsache ist, dass man nur in eigenen "festen" Gebieten unterwegs ist. Als 80er außerhalb von Nordend? Warum sollte das jemand tun? - außer ins Ah und gut. Und dann ist die Welt ganz klein^^
> ...



twitter ftw xDD


----------



## Eyatrian (15. Juni 2010)

einerseits hat er recht andererseits auch wieder net


----------



## MoonFrost (15. Juni 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> tja das prob is einfach das es keine guten alternativen gibt, evtl das starwars mmo demnächst




Das is auch nur was für fans. Nen 0815spieler der sich für starwars n scheiß interessiert wird das spiel auch net toll finden denk ich.

(ich denke in den nächsten 5jahren wird es keine alternative geben. jede "konkurenz" ist kläglich gescheitert beim versuch wow vom thron zu stoßen warhammer online, aion, der kack mit conan da. dark age of conan oder wie das hieß (das game is ma richtig failed xD), hdro und so weiter)


----------



## BimBamBommel (15. Juni 2010)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Überlegt doch einfach mal wie alt WoW ist. Die, die das seit Release spielen haben irgendwann einfach keine Lust mehr (meistens). Das Spielprinzip ist ja immer das gleiche, ändert sich nichts dran.
> 
> Gruß



Doch! Das Spielprinzip hat sich geändert! Man kann ohne auch nur annähernd Skill zu haben den Endcontent clearen! 
Aber dann fleissig in Naxxramas wipen.....


----------



## MoonFrost (15. Juni 2010)

BimBamBommel schrieb:


> Doch! Das Spielprinzip hat sich geändert! Man kann ohne auch nur annähernd Skill zu haben den Endcontent clearen!
> Aber dann fleissig in Naxxramas wipen.....




xD sign

Aber besser als in naxx wipen sind die icc equipten, die es mit 5leuten net schaffen ne hero ohne toten durchzurushen xD


----------



## Crystania (15. Juni 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Mir machts keinen Spaß mehr, da der content für mich clear is seitdem Arthas im Dreck liegt.
> Aus HC mach ich mir nichts, habe keine Lust den selben aufgewärmten Käse nochmal zu essen nur ums schwieriger beim kauen zu haben. Das Ergebnis is das selbe.
> 
> Mir hat raiden prinzipiell am meisten Spaß gemacht als Naxx mit Malygos und Sartharion der einzige Raidcontent war.
> ...



In der Hinsicht geb ich dir Recht. Bin auch kein Freund von 2 Raidabenden Instanz, oder dass man da durch rushen muss, weil man sie an einem Abend clearen will. Da konnte man wenigstens (und das auch als Raidleiter) immer was dazwischen schieben, wenns grad in der Nähe war. Hat Spaß gemacht. Ulduar fand ich auch schon noch interessant, wenn auch zu lang, selbiges gilt der Eiskronenzitadelle. 

Vielleicht hat Muqq ja Recht. Aber es ist immerhin seine persönliche Meinung, die sicherlich nicht die Allgemeinheit trifft bzw. mich. Ich hab ja immernoch den Hoffnungsschimmer, dass alles etwas besser wird mit dem nächsten Add on. Da ja bekanntermaßen, alle 5 Minuten (also alle zwei Jahre mit ner neuen Expansion ;-) ) Das Spielsystem bzw. Aufbau etwas abgeändert wird. Hope it will fit for me this time.


----------



## Natar (15. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt spielt er immer noch wie alle anderen "WoW ist so scheiße" Weiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar er spielt auf dem rat von dalaran qq


----------



## Ephorion (15. Juni 2010)

Dass man wirklich alles und jeden kritisieren und flamen muss.

Wenn man etwas nicht interessant findet soll man es nicht lesen.
Oder setzt ihr euch in diversen Kursen rein und schreit alle 5 Minuten von der letzten Reihe "langweilig, interessiert micht nicht!" ?

@ Topic

Ich finds gut.

mfg
Ephorion


----------



## HumanFrosty (15. Juni 2010)

Also ich für meinen Teil hab immer noch viel Spaß in Azeroth. Es kommt eben darauf an, was man daraus macht.

Wir hatten letztens die wahnsinnige Idee, Schlangenschrien zu 5. zu machen, bis dann der Erste den Angelerfolg einfuhr.
Alle anderen wollten auch, nur dass wir dabei regelmäßig gewiped sind als Stoffies. Tja und so nahm das seinen Lauf, wir 
inviteten immer wieder weitere Gildies, welche on kamen und sind am Ende ca. 2,5Stunden in dem Raid gewesen und ins-
gesamt mehr als 60x gestorben. Ich hab aber noch nie so ein Gelächter im TS erlebt wie an diesem Tag.

Es war sinnfrei - aber total großartig. Es war Unterhaltung, Spiel, Spaß, Fun - eben ein Spiel, welches ich gern spiele.

So long


----------



## x123 (15. Juni 2010)

mit einem spiel sollte man aufhören, bzw. eine pause machen, wenn es keinen spaß mehr macht, bzw. man sich im spiel langweilt (was es genau das gegenteil vom sinn eines spiels ist, das langweilen).

da wow im endeffekt auch nur ein spiel ist, versteh ich das theatralische gehabe von muqq nicht wirklich.

PS: mir persönlich macht es keinen spaß, jede woche in die gleiche instanz zu gehen und die gleichen bosse zu besiegen, nur um an loot zu kommen, oder jeden tag eine langweilige hero zu machen um an embleme zu kommen, oder jeden tag langweilige dailies für gold zu machen, oder einen twink bei immer gleich bleibenden vorgängen zu leveln (kille x, bringe x, suche x, töte x) [ich meine, bis zu einem bestimmten grad geht das ganze ja (sonst hätte ich nie angefangen), aber jeden tag ist das halt nix für mich^^],
weswegen atm (seit ner längeren zeit schon) mein bruder an meinem acc spielt^^. (ps: accsharing familienintern = mir egal, auch wenn es gegen die eula oder sonstwas verstößt ).


----------



## Blablubs (15. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt spielt er immer noch wie alle anderen "WoW ist so scheiße" Weiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der war gut.


----------



## GroberUnfug (15. Juni 2010)

Ich halte ja auch wenig von den "wow-ist-doof-ich-hör-auf-und-sag-allen-warum-Postings", aber hier denke ich, dass es schon eine gewisse Relevanz hat, wenn sich ein Spieler wie Muqq zu seinem Abschied vom Spiel äußert. Wie immer gilt auch hier: Es wird keiner zum Lesen gezwungen!

Als Shadow hat er Maßstäbe gesetzt, seine Guides sind nach wie vor Pflichtlektüre. Zudem hat er mit Ensidia über Jahre hinweg in der weltbesten Gilde gespielt. Insofern weiss er, wovon er spricht und hat alle Facetten des Spiels kennengelernt. Sicherlich steckt auch bei ihm der Frust über die Entwicklung des Spiels tief. Ich denke allerdings, dass er langsam für sich entdeckt hat, dass er nicht den Rest seines Lebens mit Computerspielen verbringen möchte. Wenn man weitere Blogs der Ensidia-Member liest, ist er da momentan auch nicht der Einzige. 

Es findet gerade ein Generationen-Wechsel bei WoW statt, der durch Cataclysm sicherlich noch beschleunigt wird. Die alte Garde der ersten Stunde hört auf und es werden neue Spieler hinzukommen, die auf ihre Weise neue Maßstäbe setzen werden. Ich finde diese Entwicklung eigentlich gerade ganz spannend, da es zeigt, dass es Bilzzard mit WoW gelungen ist, eines der wenigen Spiele zu erschaffen, bei denen sich ein solcher Wechsel überhaupt vollziehen kann.


----------



## Vindexa (15. Juni 2010)

Wer is Muqq? Auch nur irgendeiner, der WoW etwas öfter gespielt hat, als es für den Durchschnittsmenschen empfehlenswert ist und jetzt festgestellt hat, dass es nicht mehr so toll ist. Aber um seine Frage zu beantworten:

Yes, it is.

Kommt immer drauf an, wie man WoW spielt. Lila gegen lila eintauschen hat mit Ulduar aufgehört, Spaß zu machen. Mit PDK hab ichs nochmal versucht, aber ICC noch vorm Prof. wieder die Nase voll gehabt. Ich hab den LK nie live gesehen und werds wohl auch nie. In Trauer brech ich deswegen nicht aus. Ich erfreue mich an meinem kleinen Furorkrieger (60 isser jetzt) mit seinen zwei Zweihand-Äxten, der Ingenieurskunst, dem Angeln und nicht zuletzt den beiden Tank-Heiler Duos, die ich mit einer Freundin zusammen levele. Mir ist noch nicht langweilig in WoW und bis Cata hab ich noch viel zu tun. Und mit Cata erst recht.

Vin

Tante Edit sagt, dass es 'Tank-Heiler' und nicht 'Tank-Heuler' heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pilani (15. Juni 2010)

boa angriff der lese-spackos.

der TE schreibt:

"Was denkt* ihr* darüber? Macht *euch* WOW Spielen immer noch richtig Spass? Was denkt* ihr* über die Punkte die Muqq aufzählt? Wo macht es *euch* noch richtig Spass und was äzt *euch* an?"

Antworten: bäm - was interessiert mich muqq - whiner - bla - heul-thread ... *rolleyes*

ja.
man kann die worte *ihr *und *euch* leicht mit dem wort *muqq *verwechseln, man schreibts ja auch fast gleich, vor allem auf deutsch

@te: ja wow macht noch spaß, buffed-forum lesen nicht, wegen der zwangs-whiner-fanboy-thread-flamer kurz zwft-boys 
(um einen neuen imba-roxxor denglisch wort zu prägen)

lg euer zwft-boy-flamer


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juni 2010)

HeIsGlory schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr darüber? Macht euch WOW Spielen immer noch richtig Spass?


Aber absolut! Und das seit Vanilla-Release und ohne auszusetzen. Und was ein Typ namens Wie-auch-immer dazu zu sagen hat ist mir sowas von schnurz: wichtig ist für mich, das ich Spaß habe, und den habe ich seit über fünf Jahren ununterbrochen!


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juni 2010)

GroberUnfug schrieb:


> Die alte Garde der ersten Stunde hört auf


Nein, zun wir nicht. Du darfst von einzelnen nicht auf uns alle schließen. Klar, Dauerzocker wie Muqq haben vielleicht die Schnauze voll, aber wenn man immer nur Erdbeereis ist, mag man bald kein Erdbeereis mehr sehen, und wenn es noch so gut ist. Aber gerade wir von der alten Garde wissen das und schlingen nicht 24/7 Erdbeereis in uns rein, und deswegen mögen wir es noch immer...


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein, zun wir nicht. Du darfst von einzelnen nicht auf uns alle schließen. Klar, Dauerzocker wie Muqq haben vielleicht die Schnauze voll, aber wenn man immer nur Erdbeereis ist, mag man bald kein Erdbeereis mehr sehen, und wenn es noch so gut ist. Aber gerade wir von der alten Garde wissen das und schlingen nicht 24/7 Erdbeereis in uns rein, und deswegen mögen wir es noch immer...


Ich kann dieses elitäre Gebrabbel der sogenannten "alten Hasen" sowieso nicht mehr hören. Muss man sich toll fühlen, weil man schon von Anfang an dabei ist?


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses elitäre Gebrabbel der sogenannten "alten Hasen" sowieso nicht mehr hören. Muss man sich toll fühlen, weil man schon von Anfang an dabei ist?



gehör ich zu der elite wenn ich mein acc seit anfang 2006 hab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klar ich war zu der zeit ziemlich jung (echt jetz omfg) aber der acc gehörte mir und mein bro XD
also ja ich fühl mich toll ich bin einfach besser als ihr !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na versteh das auch nicht das ganze gelaber darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nee für muqq wars sicher ka fun mehr, wenn wer in ne elite gilde geht, und nur noch erfolge jagt und immer besser sein muss als andere ist das kein fun mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Muss man sich toll fühlen, weil man schon von Anfang an dabei ist?


Nö, ist ja was, wofür man nichts kann.


----------



## Natar (15. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses elitäre Gebrabbel der sogenannten "alten Hasen" sowieso nicht mehr hören. Muss man sich toll fühlen, weil man schon von Anfang an dabei ist?



man darf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarzas (15. Juni 2010)

Achwas, Muqq hört auf? Schonwieder? Who cares? 2 Tage dann spielt der dieses "schlechte" Spiel eh wieder, wie immer halt.

Fakt ist, es gibt tatsächlich Leute denen das Spiel noch spaß macht. Mir nicht, deswegen spiel ich auch nicht mehr.

Jedem das Seine.


----------



## Asmodain (15. Juni 2010)

Man darf sich aber Toll fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Soo toll find ich den so genannten Elitetypen jetzt auch nicht, mehr als raiden schien der nicht im sinn zu haben, siehe Berufe von ihm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir macht es noch Spass weil es wie angesprochen so viel gibt das man in seiner Erfolgsliste erarbeiten kann, wenn man noch gerne Twinkt dann darf man da öfter ran.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (15. Juni 2010)

deswegen wollte ich das wissen


----------



## Harlech (15. Juni 2010)

Mir scheint die Frage nach dem "is it fun?" ein wenig selbstüberheblich zu sein.
Er setzt seine Erfahrung mit den Erfahrungen anderer gleich. Das darf nicht.

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass 60% der Spieler in Wow den Lichking nicht zu sehen bekommen werden.

Die eine Fraktion, weil Ihnen nichts dran liegt und Sie in Ruhe Ihren Dingen nachgehen.
(Ich kenne in der Tat mehrere die einen Teufel auf die Raids und Ini´s geben, denen sind andere Dinge 
wichtiger.)

Die andere Fraktion, zu denen ich gehöre hat zuwenig Zeit. Mit PDK kommt man klar.
In ICC traut man sich für die Daily rein, den König will jeder (es muss ja eine Vision geben), aber wenn man ehrlich ist,
so wird man diesen nicht vor Cata schaffen. 
Dann eher wenn Cata raus ist, man bequem seine 85 geschafft hat, dann kann man das auch noch nachholen. 
Der Typ haut net ab.

Die nächste Fraktion, nun, ich nenne Sie mal die Zweifelhaften. Komische Typen halt. Jedem sind die schon mal
begegnet und niemand nimmt die mehr als einmal mit in den Raid. Futter für die Igno halt.
Bei denen wage ich auch zu zweifeln das viele den Lichking legen werden, allein schon wegen der Teamfähigkeit.

Es gibt bestimmt noch andere Fraktionen, die ich hier nicht aufgezählt habe. 

Gemein ist allen, dass Sie Spaß am Spiel haben. 
Man muss konsequent sein und sich die Frage stellen, macht das Spaß .... ganz klar.
Aber nicht wenn ich Jahrelang als Pro unterwegs war und den Endgegner nicht gepackt hab.
Mich dann zu fragen ... "Hey, is it fun?" ... also wirklich.

Nur weil ich Onyxia nicht mag und da gerne abschmiere stelle ich mich auch nicht hin, schmolle, und sage:
"Pah .. ich habe keinen Spaß mehr an dem Spiel, tschö!" 


Ja ich habe Spaß, aber ich sehe es als ein Spiel. Wer Erfolgsdruck braucht, bitte, aber 
dann muss man sich die Frage "is it fun" am Anfang der Dinge stellen, nicht am Ende wenn
man nicht den "World Famous First Kill" erreicht hat, sondern danebengegriffen hat.

Mir persönlich erscheint der "Abschiedsblog" auch zu wohlfeil.
Das ist als würde ich mit meiner Freundin Schluß machen und Ihr einen 12 Seitigen Brief dazu schicken
warum. Aber das ist alles persönliche Präferenz.

Um meine Hirnwindungen mal wieder zueinanderzuführen:

Spiel solange du Spaß hast, bilde deine eigene Meinung und sehe mit beiden Augen ohne die rosa Brille.


Ich denke dann kann nicht viel schiefgehen und aufhören wenn man kein Bock hat, kann man immer.
(Wenn man es sich eingesteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


So long

Harlech


----------



## Enrico300 (15. Juni 2010)

Dieser Muqq, ist ein gutes Beispiel von einem Spieler der übersätigt ist!
Wahrscheinlich bestand sein ganzen Leben nur aus WoW und jetzt hat er die Nase voll und braucht eine Pause oder er sucht einfach nach neuen Herausforderungen, die ihm die Entwickler von WoW nicht geben können?!


----------



## Zuraxx (15. Juni 2010)

Hey, es ist klar das es ihm nicht mehr gefällt, ich meine, er hat so ziemlich alles was man in WoW erreichen kann, da würde mir auch faad werden, aber ehrlich, wenn mir faad wird, erstelle ich mir einen Twink, und level den bis 10 oder bis mir die lust darauf vergeht, und jetzt hab ich 4 80iger und 2 auf über stufe 50 ich raide zwar nicht mit jedem icc, oder mach auch nicht mit jedem arena, aber alleine das leveln mach so viel Spaß, wie damals als ich mit WoW begonnen habe, wie ich berauscht war von der Musik, der Umgebung, von allem!
Aber jemand der wirklich alles hat, der sollte mal eine Pause machen, derweil andere "newcommer´s" mit etwas g oder seltenen Sachen beglücken, und dann beim nächsten Patch wieder anfangen, oder dem nächsten addon, kommt drauf an.


----------



## Freyen (15. Juni 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich, ich würde WoW nicht mehr spielen, wenn es mir keinen Spaß mehr machen würde!

Ich spiele auch heute noch total "überalterte" Spiele immer wieder, weil sie mir Spaß machen, warum sollte es mit WoW anders sein (und Lore-technisch kann man bei Wow definitiv nicht von Überalterung sprechen!) 
Wem das Spiel nichts mehr zu bieten hat soll gehen, wer sich immernoch daran erfreut soll bleiben (was jucken mich die "Kiddies" die das Speil angeblich kaputt machen, oder die Entwickler, die es angeblich totpatchen... wenn ICH KEINEN SPAß MEHR daran hab, hör ich auf, WENN DOCH, MACH ICH WEITER!)

Ich finde zwar auch, dass Blizz der Tempo-Bann von Ensidia beim LK-Kill etwas zu leicht aus der Tasche geflutscht ist (ich meine, Spieler nutzen nunmal aus, was sie ausnutzen können, egal ob sie wissen, dass es nicht gewünscht ist oder nicht), aber wenn ein Spieler aufhört, ist es seine Sache! (Und ganz ehrlich, selbst wenn ich gemekt hätte, dass ich nen Bug benutze, ich wäre auch angepisst, das Blizz mich dafür bannt, wo sie doch den Lk vorher nicht in der Beta auf solche Bugs getestet haben.)

Muqq hat seinen Schlußstrich gezogen, wenn er in einem halben Jahr wieder das Fingerjucken bekommt, ist das seine Sache und er kann meinetwegen gerne wieder anfangen/weitermachen.


----------



## Orgoron (15. Juni 2010)

Jo es ist Fun wenn solche Suchtis nicht aufhören können und sich dauern in irgendwelche Foren auskotzen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juni 2010)

Harlech schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass 60% der Spieler in Wow den Lichking nicht zu sehen bekommen werden.



Bestimmt! Und ich gehöre dazu, und es ist mir sowas von egal, aber sowas von! Ich habe trotzdem Spaß in WoW...


----------



## Philine (15. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (15. Juni 2010)

hat der nicht schon mal aufgehört?


----------



## Magazad (15. Juni 2010)

Kommt der ohne wow eigendlich zurecht in seinem leben?


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

Na, ein paar Stündchen später und was haben wir: Riiiichtig. Die WoW Suchtdiskussion. Richtig herrlich.


----------



## boonfish (15. Juni 2010)

Grade passiert in WoW einfach nichts
-> alles was mich im Spiel interessiert ist erledigt 
-> gerade kein Spaß mit WoW 
-> mache WoW-Pause 
-> Sommer, Sonne, Fußball-WM !!
-> Wenn Cataclysm kommt werd ich wieder durchstarten, denn dann wirds wieder richtig Spaß machen. 

Ich verstehe die Einstellung nicht, dass ein Spiel immer Spaß machen muss, und das kostant über 5 Jahre. Das ist doch Quatsch. WoW macht immermal wieder Spaß, und dann aber richtig. Da kann man mal Monate lang mit viel Spaß zocken, von welchem anderen Spiel heutzutage kann man denn sowas noch sagen. Dann kommen wieder Phasen wo es an Reiz verliert, aber dann macht man Pause bis es wieder weitergeht... 
Mein Leben ist nicht so inhaltslos als dass ich mich Jahrelang allein von WoW unterhalten lassen müsste.

Deshalb wenns grade Spaß macht spielt mans,
wenns mal eben keinen Spaß macht, dann ist es besser mal Pause zumachen.


----------



## Zangor (15. Juni 2010)

Ist doch egal was son Shadow sagt, jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden obs fun ist oder nicht. Wenns ihm langweilig ist, kann er ja eine von den vielen anderen Klassen probieren und zeigen, dass er es da auch drauf hat. Ob er Spass dran hat oder nicht ist mir egal, die Welt dreht sich weiter. Unter dem Strich ist das auch nur mimimi...


----------



## normansky (15. Juni 2010)

Ich weiss jetzt wie unser kleiner Technocrat auf seine Zahl im Postcounter kam... er antwortet gerne mit Doppelposts...


----------



## Eyatrian (15. Juni 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt wie unser kleiner Technocrat auf seine Zahl im Postcounter kam... er antwortet gerne mit Doppelposts...



Doppelposts zählen net doppelt XD


----------



## Eyatrian (15. Juni 2010)

sry doppelpost^


----------



## NoxActor (15. Juni 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Ist doch egal was son Shadow sagt, jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden obs fun ist oder nicht. Wenns ihm langweilig ist, kann er ja eine von den vielen anderen Klassen probieren und zeigen, dass er es da auch drauf hat. Ob er Spass dran hat oder nicht ist mir egal, die Welt dreht sich weiter. Unter dem Strich ist das auch nur mimimi...



Haha xD
Hast du ne Ahnung.. der hat nicht nur diesen Char auf 80ig ^^ Wie sollten sie sonst so viele Trys haben zum probieren bei Bossen, bzw. Lichking.
Die beste Gilde bei uns aufem Server muss das auch machen, um unter die Top 50. der Welt zu kommen.
Er muss keine anderen Klassen ausprobieren, da er sie wohl alle gut genug kennt.


----------



## NoxActor (15. Juni 2010)

Sry Doppelpost. ^^
:-D


----------



## Headhunter94 (15. Juni 2010)

WoW macht mir eigentlich schon längere Zeit keinen Spaß mehr auch ich sehe keinen Zweck in dem Abklappern langweiliger Dungeons und Raids und wozu das beste Gear haben wenn es in diesem Spiel nur noch eine Zeit und weniger eine Skill Frage geworden ist. Ich spiele WoW im moment wegen meiner Freunde und, weil ich erlich gesagt kein besseres Spiel kenne. Kein anderes MMO, dass ich je getestet habe kam an die anfängliche Spannung von WoW geschweige denn an die präzison und ich sag mal "sofortigkeit" des Gameplays. Wenn ich eine Taste drücke dann geschieht es auch. Und für mich ist es wichtig, dass die Steuerung zu meiner Zufriedenheit funktioniert denn die macht schließlich auch einen Teil des Spielspaßes aus. Muqq hat Recht, schlicht und ergreifend so sehe ich das und er hat nicht alles erwähnt wie z.B. den fortschreitend sozialen Verfall der Community. Alles in allem spricht Muqq aus was ich denke, wenn auch unvollständig.

edit: naja hier sind die ganzen Leute unterwegs die einfach sagen: "Ach, in ein paar Tagen zockt der eh wieder" und " Mir machts noch Spaß Muqq labert nur". Aber im Endeffekt sind objektive Diskussionen über WoW meiner Meinung nach schon lange nicht mehr möglich denn: Wer es mag verteidigt es, wer nicht mehr spielt verteufelt es. Ich mag WoW noch und verteidige es auch gerne gegen die Vorurteile aber wirklichen Spaß habe ich beim spielen wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> WoW macht mir eigentlich schon längere Zeit keinen Spaß mehr auch ich sehe keinen Zweck in dem Abklappern langweiliger Dungeons und Raids und wozu das beste Gear haben wenn es in diesem Spiel nur noch eine Zeit und weniger eine Skill Frage geworden ist. Ich spiele WoW im moment wegen meiner Freunde und, weil ich erlich gesagt kein besseres Spiel kenne. Kein anderes MMO, dass ich je getestet habe kam an die anfängliche Spannung von WoW geschweige denn an die präzison und ich sag mal "sofortigkeit" des Gameplays. Wenn ich eine Taste drücke dann geschieht es auch. Und für mich ist es wichtig, dass die Steuerung zu meiner Zufriedenheit funktioniert denn die macht schließlich auch einen Teil des Spielspaßes aus. Muqq hat Recht, schlicht und ergreifend so sehe ich das und er hat nicht alles erwähnt wie z.B. den fortschreitend sozialen Verfall der Community. Alles in allem spricht Muqq aus was ich denke, wenn auch unvollständig.
> 
> edit: naja hier sind die ganzen Leute unterwegs die einfach sagen: "Ach, in ein paar Tagen zockt der eh wieder" und " Mir machts noch Spaß Muqq labert nur". Aber im Endeffekt sind objektive Diskussionen über WoW meiner Meinung nach schon lange nicht mehr möglich denn: *Wer es mag verteidigt es, wer nicht mehr spielt verteufelt es*. Ich mag WoW noch und verteidige es auch gerne gegen die Vorurteile aber wirklichen Spaß habe ich beim spielen wirklich nicht mehr.



Unsinn und Schwarz/weiß - Denken. Wenn man aufhört, aufgrund von mangelnden Spaß, liegt das an der Person selber. Man kann dann aber nicht das Spiel als Ganzes verteufeln und sagen: Das Spiel IST schlecht. Es ist nämlich eben nicht schlecht. Es ist auch nicht gut. Es ist immer so gut bzw. schlecht, wie es sich in den Augen des Einzelnen Spielers gibt. Da jeder Spieler anders ist, urteilt jeder anders über das Spiel. Man kann hier nicht zusammenfassen, da dies schwarz/weiß - Denken wäre. Mehr nicht.

Wenn man Kritik am Spiel übt, sollte man AUSDRÜCKLICH betonen, dass dies ein persönlicher Eindruck ist und man sollte seine Beweggründe sachlich niederschreiben und auch begründen. Jeder der etwas anderes macht, ist in meiner Lage nicht intelligent genug, um sachlich über eine Sache zu sprechen. Und wenn ich von vorneherein schreibe: "WoW ist tot", dann kann dieser Thread nicht sachlich sein, weil der TE mit dieser Überschrift automatisch seine Ansicht auf das gesamte Spiel + Spieler +überträgt.


Ich verstehe nicht, warum wirklich alles in der Welt im schwarz und weiß sein muss und es kein Dazwischen gibt. Wenn der markierte Satz auf Leute zutrifft, schätze ich diese als dumm ein.


----------



## HeIsGlory (15. Juni 2010)

Der echte Muqq exisitiert gar nicht mehr ... der Link ist crap... der Tpy heißt zwar auch muqq und ist in einer Ensidia Gilde ... aber der echte Muqq hat seinen Char gelöscht, denn in der echten Ensidia Gilde auf Tarren Mill/Misery ist er nicht mehr....

Gruß


----------



## Orgoron (15. Juni 2010)

HeIsGlory schrieb:


> Der echte Muqq exisitiert gar nicht mehr ... der Link ist crap... der Tpy heißt zwar auch muqq und ist in einer Ensidia Gilde ... aber der echte Muqq hat seinen Char gelöscht, denn in der echten Ensidia Gilde auf Tarren Mill/Misery ist er nicht mehr....
> 
> Gruß



Als routinierter Suchti wird er nicht seinen alten Char weiterspielen so ein kranker Dauerzocker wie der ist in ner Woche wieder ICC ready ^^


----------



## Azerak (15. Juni 2010)

Berlin 15.Juni.2010

Heute gab der allseits unbekannte WoW Spieler Stefan S. auf einer Pressekonferenz bekannt das er mit WoW aufhören wird.

Stefan S. verblieb vollkommen unbekannt durch seinen Character Wanabee, einem Zwergen Krieger der Stufe 46, welchen er seit 4 Monaten spielte.
Seine letzten Worte zum Thema WoW - "Ich finds lame" - gingen binnen Sekunden um die Welt und schockierten Menschen aller Nationen.

Der Aufsichtsrat der Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists (BAS) hat eine Krisensitzung mit dem Sponsorenrat einberufen indem noch am gleichen Tag entschieden wurde die "Doomsday clock"auf  2 Sekunden vor 12 zu stellen.

Ein Atomkrieg ist ihrer Meinung unausweichlich.


BTT: Seine Meinung... wen intressierts... und warum muss er es der Welt kundtun? Meine Fresse es ist ein Spiel er soll einfach sein Abo kündigen und was anderes machen als nen Blog über das Spiel zu schreiben mit dem er grade aufgehört hat.
Und jeder der keinen Spaß mehr daran hat kann sich entweder durchbeißen und hoffen... oder aufhören.


----------



## mcwz (15. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es schade, daß jeglicher "epische" Flair verlorengegangen ist. Man geht kurz online, als Casual hat man schließlich keine Zeit, nimmt schnell paar Epic, Marken oder sonstwas mit und haut wieder ab. So wie bei Mc Donalds oder Burger King, reingehen, Fastfood runterschlingen, fertig. Was Items angeht, ist es wie beim Handy, man braucht unbedingt alle 3 Wochen ein neues - in WoW wird einem alle paar Wochen ein neuer Itemlevel in den A... geschoben.

Das Spiel wurde einfach an die Konsum orientierte Wegwerfgesellschaft angepaßt und die Leute finden es gut - traurig aber wahr.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2010)

mcwz schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, daß jeglicher "epische" Flair verlorengegangen ist. Man geht kurz online, als Casual hat man schließlich keine Zeit, nimmt schnell paar Epic, Marken oder sonstwas mit und haut wieder ab. So wie bei Mc Donalds oder Burger King, reingehen, Fastfood runterschlingen, fertig. Was Items angeht, ist es wie beim Handy, man braucht unbedingt alle 3 Wochen ein neues - in WoW wird einem alle paar Wochen ein neuer Itemlevel in den A... geschoben.
> 
> Das Spiel wurde einfach an die Konsum orientierte Wegwerfgesellschaft angepaßt und die Leute finden es gut - traurig aber wahr.



Traurig aber wahr? Was ist daran traurig? Generell liegt die veränderung ja an den spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es müssen nur genügend whinen und peng wird was verändert... dann heulen die selben wieder das alles zu einfach zu schwer etc is... aber das is nicht inhalt des threads.


Fun is was man draus macht... wenn man nun jeden sogenannten "berühmten" wannabe nachheult weil se aufhören dann läuft was falsch... es sind nur spieler... wie wir alle... also warum ne tränen nach weinen?
Man kann es doch so sehen... einer geht 5 kommen nach... oder auch mehr wer weiß... also muss das spiel spaß machen wie es im momend ist... und wer keine herausforderung oder schwierigkeitsgrade mehr sieht sollte nackt un ohne waffen raiden... peng UltraHorrorHard Mode und wieder was das einen für stunden beschäftigen kann.

Also auf die Frage: Is it Fun? Yepp... it is...


----------



## Logo778 (15. Juni 2010)

Also ich muss schon sagen, wirklich reizen tut mich Wow auch nicht mehr. Es gibt einfach keine neuen Herausforderungen mehr, immer raiden ist auch langweilig...
Ich muss dem Shadow Recht geben!


----------



## HeIsGlory (15. Juni 2010)

Diesen Abschieds- Blog hat er ja nicht geschrieben um sich selbst zu verherrlichen...
Er hat ihn geschrieben, weil er so bekannt ist und die Leute ihn teilweise auf Knien angefleht haben, er soll doch bitte den 2. und 3. Teil seiner ICC Video Reihe fertigstellen, weil ja sein 1. Teil der ICC Video-Reihe ja so super geil gewesen sein soll. Die Fans haben ja so einen Müll gelabbert und gesagt, er muss das fertig machen, das ist seine Verantwortung der Community gegenüber. Deswegen gibt es den Blog ... er hatte einfach die Schnauze voll. Er hatte keinen Bock mehr noch 2 Wochen lang mit Ensidia in ICC 25 Heroic rumzuhüpfen um genug Material für die Filme zu "Frapsen". Er hat einige gute Gründe für seinen Ausstieg genannt und wollte die Community beruhigen, damit sie ihn gehen lassen. 

Und das ist ja auch die Grundlage des Threads... 
Es wurde viel geschrieben über "was man zu halten hat von Leuten wie Muqq" und "Was interessiert mich der Typ" ...

Ich hätte gern noch mehr gewusst, was ihr zu den Punkten sagt, die muqq in seinem Blog aufzählt, warum er denkt dass es keinen "fun" mehr gibt ...

Gruß


----------



## Petersburg (15. Juni 2010)

Ja - WoW macht noch Spaß, und selbst wenn mir WoW keinen Spaß mehr macht mach ich eben eine 6-12 Mönatige Pause dann machts wieder Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wette 50€ das Muqq irgendwann wieder anfangen wird.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr? Was ist daran traurig? Generell liegt die veränderung ja an den spielern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es liegt nicht an den Spielern. Es liegt nicht daran, wie viel sich über etwas beschwert wird. Zumindest nicht direkt. Es ist richtig, dass spielt mit rein, aber es ist nicht der Hauptgrund. Der Hauptgrund ist Blizzard. Die richten ihr Spiel nämlich nach der größten Menge aus, bzw. versuchen es. Soll heißen, dass die Meinung, die am Meisten verbreitet ist, auch am ehesten kommt. Eine Politik die ich nicht unbedingt gut finde, aber es ist nunmal die einzig Logische. Es liegt für mich auf der Hand, dass Blizzard mit Wotlk ihre Kundengrunde auf Jugendliche umgestellt hat, von 12 - 16 Jahren. Dementsprechend ändert sich auch der Umgangston. Wo sind nun also die Spieler schuld, wenn Blizzards mal eben die Kundengruppe wechselt ? Was ich sagen will ist, dass man nicht immer alles auf eine Seite schieben kann.

Spieler und Blizzard hängen nunmal zusammen und man kann nicht irgendwas nur einen von beiden in die Schuhe schieben. Achja und bitte lasst endlich das Wort "heulen" weg, schreckliches Wort.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht an den Spielern. Es liegt nicht daran, wie viel sich über etwas beschwert wird. Zumindest nicht direkt. Es ist richtig, dass spielt mit rein, aber es ist nicht der Hauptgrund. Der Hauptgrund ist Blizzard. Die richten ihr Spiel nämlich nach der größten Menge aus, bzw. versuchen es. Soll heißen, dass die Meinung, die am Meisten verbreitet ist, auch am ehesten kommt. Eine Politik die ich nicht unbedingt gut finde, aber es ist nunmal die einzig Logische. Es liegt für mich auf der Hand, dass Blizzard mit Wotlk ihre Kundengrunde auf Jugendliche umgestellt hat, von 12 - 16 Jahren. Dementsprechend ändert sich auch der Umgangston. Wo sind nun also die Spieler schuld, wenn Blizzards mal eben die Kundengruppe wechselt ? Was ich sagen will ist, dass man nicht immer alles auf eine Seite schieben kann.
> 
> Spieler und Blizzard hängen nunmal zusammen und man kann nicht irgendwas nur einen von beiden in die Schuhe schieben. Achja und bitte lasst endlich das Wort "heulen" weg, schreckliches Wort.



Is mir auch klar.... Blizz hat halb ein auge auf den markt der ihn mehr bringt... und der schließt einen kleinen teil der ultrasuchtis aus die nun gehen weil alles zum einheitsbrei wird.

Und das mit den spielern... nunja... überlege mal... Blizz richtet sich nur der stärksten seite zu... un das sind halb die normal spieler... die anderen fühlen sich hintergangen und verarscht... nur passen die sich net an... Blizz is nur die Kompassnadel... un bei den beiden fraktionen der spielergemeinschaft sind die eh nur am rotieren... wobei halb die tendenz bei den cassuals liegt. Nur das soll kein thread ergeben den wir auch 1000 mal haben.

Hier gehts ja nur um die Frage Is it fun? Und damit verbunden einer der wenigen spieler die sich net anpassen wollen... Und in meinen augen ist das ganze eh in sich lächerlich... Spaß is was man selbst draus macht... wenn man auf andere hören muss hat man keine eigene meinung und leute ohne meinung sind nicht gerade helle.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Is mir auch klar.... Blizz hat halb ein auge auf den markt der ihn mehr bringt... und der schließt einen kleinen teil der ultrasuchtis aus die nun gehen weil alles zum einheitsbrei wird.
> 
> Und das mit den spielern... nunja... überlege mal... Blizz richtet sich nur der stärksten seite zu... un das sind halb die normal spieler... die anderen fühlen sich hintergangen und verarscht... nur passen die sich net an... Blizz is nur die Kompassnadel... un bei den beiden fraktionen der spielergemeinschaft sind die eh nur am rotieren... wobei halb die tendenz bei den cassuals liegt. Nur das soll kein thread ergeben den wir auch 1000 mal haben.
> 
> Hier gehts ja nur um die Frage Is it fun? Und damit verbunden einer der wenigen spieler die sich net anpassen wollen... Und in meinen augen ist das ganze eh in sich lächerlich... Spaß is was man selbst draus macht... wenn man auf andere hören muss hat man keine eigene meinung und leute ohne meinung sind nicht gerade helle.



Naja, die Frage kann man nicht Allgemein beantworten. Sie muss jeder selbst beantworten. Wiegesagt: Das spiel ist so gut, wie es für den einzelnen Spieler eben ist.


----------



## rycardo (15. Juni 2010)

Ich fins immer wieder lustig wie immer solche threads kaputt gemacht werden weil sie zu dumm sind nicht drauf zu klicken!
Ich find den thread super ja ich find muqq hat in fast allen recht nur ist wurdlich traurig das danach wurdlich ein paar spieler von ensidia rausgegangen sind und die leute die zb. sagen, Wow ist zu leicht sind die die zu faul sind zum hc gehen.
Also bitte die, die nur den Thread nur flammen oder kritisieren wollen sollen nicht draufklicken das wars okay....


----------



## Rhaven (15. Juni 2010)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> [...] Ich spiele WoW im moment wegen meiner Freunde und, weil ich erlich gesagt kein besseres Spiel kenne. Kein anderes MMO, dass ich je getestet habe kam an die anfängliche Spannung von WoW geschweige denn an die präzison und ich sag mal "sofortigkeit" des Gameplays. Wenn ich eine Taste drücke dann geschieht es auch. Und für mich ist es wichtig, dass die Steuerung zu meiner Zufriedenheit funktioniert denn die macht schließlich auch einen Teil des Spielspaßes aus. [...]






Nachdem ich World of Warcraft nun seit knappen 5 Jahren spiele, habe ich vor ca. einem Monat angefangen Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning zu testen (aktives Abo, also nicht nur das Testangebot bis Stufe 10!). Ich betrachte das als eine Art "Abwechslung" zu meiner WoW - Laufbahn, um einmal neue Eindrücke aus anderen MMOs zu gewinnen. Nun möchte ich hier ein kurzes Fazit, bezogen auf die oben zitierte Aussage abgeben. Inhaltlich ist Warhammer Online wirklich gelungen. Die Grundlage des Spiels ist gut, das RvR System macht Spaß. Dennoch ist für mich (Achtung: subjektive Stellungnahme!) die Luft bereits nach so kurzer Zeit raus. Ich finde schon jetzt keinen Antrieb mehr, meinen Charakter weiter zu entwickeln. Ausschlaggebend dafür ist unter anderem, um mal zum Punkt zu kommen, das Spielgefühl. Auf mich (als alten WoW-Hasen) wirkt das Spiel immernoch unfertig, die Performance lässt durchaus zu wünschen übrig und auch die Steuerung ist nicht flüssig genug um schnelle Reaktionen im PvP, was ja in Warhammer den Hauptanteil am Content ausmacht, zu gewährleisten. 

World of Warcraft hingegen geht sofort in Fleisch und Blut über und läuft in allen belangen flüssig und stabil. (Warscheinlich auch der ausschlaggebende Grund für das extrem hohe Suchtpotenzial...). 

Der momentane Knackpunkt ist, dass der Content fehlt, bzw der neue zu schnell durchgekaut ist. Meinem Hund schmeiss ich doch auch nicht nur nen kleines Stückchen vor die Nase, damit er nach ner halben Minute ankommt und, immernoch hungrig, nach nem neuen verlangt. Die gesamte Community wartet auf neues und nicht zuletzt auf Cataclysm. Nur sieht's in der Hinsicht seitens der Entwickler ja echt mau aus.

Aber nun steht ja der Sommer vor der Tür, da rückt zocken sowieso in den Hintergrund.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2010)

rycardo schrieb:


> Ich fins immer wieder lustig wie immer solche threads kaputt gemacht werden weil sie zu dumm sind nicht drauf zu klicken!
> Ich find den thread super ja ich find muqq hat in fast allen recht nur ist wurdlich traurig das danach wurdlich ein paar spieler von ensidia rausgegangen sind und die leute die zb. sagen, Wow ist zu leicht sind die die zu faul sind zum hc gehen.
> Also bitte die, die nur den Thread nur flammen oder kritisieren wollen sollen nicht draufklicken das wars okay....



wozu sind wir hier wenn wir nicht kritik üben dürfen? Kritik ist auch eine art der meinung... und ich Kritisiere nur die leute die jammern un immer sagen das sie aufhören und dennoch weiter spielen... mehr nicht.


----------



## Headhunter94 (15. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Unsinn und Schwarz/weiß - Denken. Wenn man aufhört, aufgrund von mangelnden Spaß, liegt das an der Person selber. Man kann dann aber nicht das Spiel als Ganzes verteufeln und sagen: Das Spiel IST schlecht. Es ist nämlich eben nicht schlecht. Es ist auch nicht gut. Es ist immer so gut bzw. schlecht, wie es sich in den Augen des Einzelnen Spielers gibt. Da jeder Spieler anders ist, urteilt jeder anders über das Spiel. Man kann hier nicht zusammenfassen, da dies schwarz/weiß - Denken wäre. Mehr nicht.
> 
> Wenn man Kritik am Spiel übt, sollte man AUSDRÜCKLICH betonen, dass dies ein persönlicher Eindruck ist und man sollte seine Beweggründe sachlich niederschreiben und auch begründen. Jeder der etwas anderes macht, ist in meiner Lage nicht intelligent genug, um sachlich über eine Sache zu sprechen. Und wenn ich von vorneherein schreibe: "WoW ist tot", dann kann dieser Thread nicht sachlich sein, weil der TE mit dieser Überschrift automatisch seine Ansicht auf das gesamte Spiel + Spieler +überträgt.
> 
> ...



Du willst mir weiß machen meinen Beitrag gelesen zu haben? oO vor allem, dass du meinen Post als erstes als "unsinn" abstempelst find ich nicht gerecht. Und ich weiß wovon ich rede es ist so, dass die Leute die WoW spielen es verteidigen (ich sage nicht, dass sie die Fehler verleugnen) aber sie stehen dazu und ehemalige WoW Spieler meistens ehemalige "Abhängige" verteufeln es und heben seine Nachteile in den Vordergrund. Das ist die generelle Aussage meines Posts und ebenso, dass mir das Spiel kaum noch Spaß macht und ich am meisten wegen meiner Freunde dort spiele. Ich habe desweiteren keine Lust ellenlange Texte für Leute zu schreiben die sie nicht oder nur unkomplett lesen werden, in welchen ich dann sowohl Vor- als auch Nachteile und wiederum deren zwei Seiten bespreche. Im endeffekt war das meine Subjektive Ansicht des Spiels und niemals eine Objektive, denn wie gesagt sind objektive Meinungen kaum zur 100% Zufriedenheit des Lesers möglich.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Du willst mir weiß machen meinen Beitrag gelesen zu haben? oO vor allem, dass du meinen Post als erstes als "unsinn" abstempelst find ich nicht gerecht. Und ich weiß wovon ich rede es ist so, dass die Leute die WoW spielen es verteidigen (ich sage nicht, dass sie die Fehler verleugnen) aber sie stehen dazu und ehemalige WoW Spieler meistens ehemalige "Abhängige" verteufeln es und heben seine Nachteile in den Vordergrund. Das ist die generelle Aussage meines Posts und ebenso, dass mir das Spiel kaum noch Spaß macht und ich am meisten wegen meiner Freunde dort spiele. Ich habe desweiteren keine Lust ellenlange Texte für Leute zu schreiben die sie nicht oder nur unkomplett lesen werden, in welchen ich dann sowohl Vor- als auch Nachteile und wiederum deren zwei Seiten bespreche. Im endeffekt war das meine Subjektive Ansicht des Spiels und niemals eine Objektive, denn wie gesagt sind objektive Meinungen kaum zur 100% Zufriedenheit des Lesers möglich.



Ich habe nur den markierten Satz als Unsinn abgestempelt, was er auch immer noch ist in meinen Augen. Wie viele Spieler gibt es die spielen, aber dennoch viele Kritikpunkte am Spiel haben ? Massig, ich zähle auch dazu. Dennoch macht es eine menge Spaß, aber man verteidigt es gewiss nicht. Nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Lari (15. Juni 2010)

Mich hat es auch gelangweilt vor einem Monat, Account ist auch vorerst gekündigt. Jetzt wo ich den Thread sehe fällt mir auf, dass ich ganz vergessen habe einen dramatischen Abschiedsthread zu schreiben, alternativ einen WoW ist tot!-Thread.
Ich warte mal ab, was noch so kommt, aber momentan ist wirklich die Luft raidtechnisch raus. Nein, ich hab ICC25 nicht clear, aber ich hab auch keine Lust drei Abende die Woche für immer und immer wieder das gleiche zu verballern. Wenn noch was großes vor Cataclysm kommt werd ich bestimmt wieder reinschauen, aber vorher investier ich das Geld und die Zeit lieber anderweitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schau mir zum Beispiel mal AoC an, mal was neues probieren und ungebunden spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfracht (15. Juni 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass Muqq recht hat.
Bei WoW ist es 5 minuten vor 12. Wenn sie wieder so nen Müll bringen, wie in Wotlk, mit unzähligen verschiedenen Modifizierungen (was Raids betrifft), glaube ich nicht, dass WoW noch lange am Leben ist.


----------



## Drop-Dead (15. Juni 2010)

HeIsGlory schrieb:


> Is it fun?



das muss doch jeder für sich selber wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlacM (15. Juni 2010)

Naja.. Wenn man so wie Ensidia durch den Content flutscht, dann hat ein Spiel ja auch keinen Reiz. Für uns "Casualgamer", die vllt eine ID maximal pro Woche/Monat verbrauchen oder zu schlechtes Gear haben, um in ICC mitzuraiden, bleibt es immer ein Traum den LK überhaupt in ICC stehen zu sehen.

Um auf Muqqs frage zu antworten: Content durchflutschen ist kein Spaß, aber langsam den Content angehen kann mehr spaß machen, als wenn jeder Boss mit der ersten ID liegt.Vorallem ist die Freude dann größer, wenn man mit seiner Stamm endlich mal einen Schritt weiter zur clear id ist


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (15. Juni 2010)

^^ wie ernst manche wow nehmen is echt n knaller ich zock das jetz seit ka 3jahren hab schon sooo oft aufgehört und wieder angefangen das es mir schon selber egal is ich logg mich ein wenn ich bock hab und aus wenn ich bock hab und überleg mir vorher wie ich das mit den raids anstelle,hab icc durch seit ka 1-2monaten nich am schenllsten nich am lahmsten.. ende..is hal tn spiel mehr nich....warum sollte das irgendjemand interessieren daran sieht man nur wie ernst sich manche leute nehmen weil sie paar videos zu nem spiel machen und paar kinder drauf abfahren....wow macht heute noch genauso spaß wie damals wenn man mal das oberflächige kindergehabe ausblendet und sich nur auf seine leute und das was einem ingame spaß macht konzentriert ich fands auch schon zu bc jetz nich so super berauschend die ganzen inis crowdzu controllen es musste halt gemacht werden...aber im grunde hats beim chatten gestört..um nur mal auf ein ding einzugehen... da kann er jetz noch soviel rumheulen von aufgewärmten käse,man kann den kasten auch ausmachen wenn man meint alles erreicht zu haben statt nen drama draus zu machen... ensidia bah geh mal zum bäcker und erzähl denen von ensidia genausoviel interessieren mich leute die ich persönlich gar nich kenne


----------



## Dropz (15. Juni 2010)

Also nach dem Text von muqq war ich sehr getroffen,da ich die Frage eigentlich nur mit nein beantworten konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem wer ich bei WoW bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (15. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur den markierten Satz als Unsinn abgestempelt, was er auch immer noch ist in meinen Augen. Wie viele Spieler gibt es die spielen, aber dennoch viele Kritikpunkte am Spiel haben ? Massig, ich zähle auch dazu. Dennoch macht es eine menge Spaß, aber man verteidigt es gewiss nicht. Nur als Beispiel.



Das sag ich doch oO ich hab halt atm nur langeweile in WoW und mit verteidigen meine ich, dass sie die Leute die es "verteufeln" darüber Aufklären, dass es nicht nur schlechte Seiten hat. Ich habe auch viele Kritikpunkte und werde die auch weiterhin haben, sehe aber über sie hinweg und spiele weiter, denn irgendwann kommt mir der Spaß an WoW noch immer wieder^^


----------



## datsoli (15. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein, zun wir nicht. Du darfst von einzelnen nicht auf uns alle schließen. Klar, Dauerzocker wie Muqq haben vielleicht die Schnauze voll, aber wenn man immer nur Erdbeereis ist, mag man bald kein Erdbeereis mehr sehen, und wenn es noch so gut ist. Aber gerade wir von der alten Garde wissen das und schlingen nicht 24/7 Erdbeereis in uns rein, und deswegen mögen wir es noch immer...



100% signed!
Habe selbst lange Highend gespielt (hauptsächlich zu BC Zeiten) und mich dann mit WotLK der Heuli Heuli Fraktion angeschlossen, weil der Content zu lasch wurde etc.
Um mal auf die Frage zu antworten, macht es Spaß 2-4 Mal die Woche jede Woche immer wieder die selben Bosse abzufarmen nur um Lila auf Lila upzugraden und das ganze mit dem nächsten Content Patch wieder wegzuwerfen? Nö macht es nicht, es ist bloß Arbeit und ist außerdem nach der 3. oder 4. ID wenn es zur Routine wird auch nurnoch langweilig! 
Seit ich nicht mehr raide merke ich allerdings, dass man sehr wohl noch Spaß an anderen Aspekten von WoW finden kann, beispielsweise seltene Achievements oder ne lockere Runde Open PVP / Arena mit Freunden. Wer WoW nur aufs Marken Farmen, PVE Progress reduziert und den einzigen Sinn des Spiels im digitalen Schwanz , Gear , DPS Vergleich sieht ist eben selber Schuld, dass da Frust aufkommt angesichts des Freeloot Charakters des aktuellen Contents kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Einfach mal WoW nicht ganz so ernst nehmen, das ganze ist ein Spiel und kein Vollzeit-Job.. Ich spiele beispielsweise auch immer wieder gerne mal ne Runde CS auf LAn obwohl ich da "den Content schon Clear habe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (15. Juni 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> 100% signed!
> Habe selbst lange Highend gespielt (hauptsächlich zu BC Zeiten) und mich dann mit WotLK der Heuli Heuli Fraktion angeschlossen, weil der Content zu lasch wurde etc.
> Um mal auf die Frage zu antworten, macht es Spaß 2-4 Mal die Woche jede Woche immer wieder die selben Bosse abzufarmen nur um Lila auf Lila upzugraden und das ganze mit dem nächsten Content Patch wieder wegzuwerfen? Nö macht es nicht, es ist bloß Arbeit und ist außerdem nach der 3. oder 4. ID wenn es zur Routine wird auch nurnoch langweilig!
> Seit ich nicht mehr raide merke ich allerdings, dass man sehr wohl noch Spaß an anderen Aspekten von WoW finden kann, beispielsweise seltene Achievements oder ne lockere Runde Open PVP / Arena mit Freunden. Wer WoW nur aufs Marken Farmen, PVE Progress reduziert und den einzigen Sinn des Spiels im digitalen Schwanz , Gear , DPS Vergleich sieht ist eben selber Schuld, dass da Frust aufkommt angesichts des Freeloot Charakters des aktuellen Contents kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
> ...



Ja, so isses. Wobei ich selber Leute wie Mugg respektiere und auch deren Sichtweise mal nachvollziehe, obwohl ich kein highendraider bin.
Abgesehen ob bei Ensidia oder nicht- der Typ konnte seine Klasse spielen, ich kann mir da nur was abgucken. Der ist nicht ohne Können soweit gekommen.

Zum Spiel: Es wird langweilig, wenn man sich nicht die Nischen sucht (Und die Leuts) mit denen man Spaß hat.


----------



## Lily:) (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin froh, dass wir uns grade noch mit Sindra schwer tun.

Wie groß wird das Gejubel und Gebrülle im ts, wenn das Mädel liegt und wie groß erst beim Lichkönig?
Meinetwegen können wir dafür noch ein paar IDs brauchen, es wird traumhaft!
Ich jubel jetzt schon, wenn ich nur dran denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schnelle Durchspielen des Contents ist für mich persönlich doof :-D


Edit: Viele sollten nich nur an "lila gegen lila tauschen" denken, sondern das Spiel selbst genießen!

 Das ist DER Erfolg an sich: Wow genießen können!


----------



## Tikume (16. Juni 2010)

Standard Wow Kommentar dazu wäre dann: Was??? Ihr Movement-Krüppel und Backpaddler seid noch nich weida als Sindragosa? LOL ROFL


----------



## Hank Smith (16. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Immer so ein Theater wenn jemand aufhört... lächerlich.



Stimmt. Jeden Tag fangen hunderte neu an, und hören hunderte neu auf.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Juni 2010)

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man als "Power Elite Raider" irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hat. Damals war es härter und alle haben sich gerade deswegen mehr Mühe gegeben.

Was ich aber am wichtigsten finde: Muqq war sehr lange dabei, hat trotz Unlust weitergemacht um sein Ziel zu erreichen um dann festzustellen, dass er das Spiel einfach nicht mehr mag.



Hank schrieb:


> Stimmt. Jeden Tag fangen hunderte neu an, und hören hunderte neu auf.



Wie viele von der hunderten Neuen hören schnell wieder auf wenn ihre Testzeit abgelaufen ist - 
und wie viele hören noch vor LvL 80 auf? Wenn sie LvL 80 erreichen, wie viele von ihnen erreichen den Skill von damaligen Spielern?


----------



## Rainaar (16. Juni 2010)

"with having only some gear progression as the only form of character progression"

ich glaube damit hat es die Problematik von WOW genau getroffen.

Gear, Gear, Gearscore usw. ist die Spirale um die sich WOW immer schneller dreht. Bis WotLK gab es Max Itemlevel ca. 150 und seit dem fast 150 mehr, d.h. in 4 Jahren und 2 Spielteilen zusammen 150 und nur in LichKing d.h. 1Jahr 150 weitere dazu? Normal ist das nicht.

Im Gegenzug sind so ziemlich alle anderen Möglichkeiten der Charentwicklung weggefallen, wie z.b. die Tierausbildung bei Jäger usw.

Und die Sache ist die: *Noch* macht es Spaß, wenn auch weniger, nur wie lange funktioniert das Prinzip: Raid-lila-Raid-lila noch?


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Und die Sache ist die: *Noch* macht es Spaß, wenn auch weniger, nur wie lange funktioniert das Prinzip: Raid-lila-Raid-lila noch?


Die Frage ist irrelevant und zeugt von grundlegendem Unverständnis gegenüber dem Sinn von WoW. Wer so denkt, endet wie Muqq: fünf Jahre seines Lebens weggeworfen für ein Spiel das er nicht mag. Lies lieber die Kommentare der anderen hier durch, dann erkennst Du leicht, was an WoW wirklich Spaß macht.


----------



## Natar (16. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Die Frage ist irrelevant und zeugt von grundlegendem Unverständnis gegenüber dem Sinn von WoW. Wer so denkt, endet wie Muqq: fünf Jahre seines Lebens weggeworfen für ein Spiel das er nicht mag. Lies lieber die Kommentare der anderen hier durch, dann erkennst Du leicht, was an WoW wirklich Spaß macht.



schwachsinn, einfach nur schwachsinn

als ob du den sinn von wow in einer formel definieren kannst


----------



## lagg3r (16. Juni 2010)

Wo gibt es denn diese Tollen Videos ?


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Es ist auf jedenfall was wahres dran. Der Ansporn sich einzuloggen nur um wieder ein Item zu bekommen, was den Char nicht mal um 0,5% vorran bringt ist schon ziemlich in den Keller gegangen.

Ich bin nun schon seit längeren nicht mehr raidn (glaub 3Wochen) gewesen und hab eigentlich auch noch keine richitge Lust, stattdessen zock ich grad meinen 5Twink (eher zeit rumgammeln).

Aber ein bissl spaß machts doch noch, sonst würde ich ja nicht zocken.
Ich sitze halt immer noch lieber vorm Rechner und spiel WoW als mir die sinnlosen TV Sendungen reinzuziehen. Liegt aber wohl auch daran das ich mit Kumpels währendessen auch immer im TS bin^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2010)

Muss doch jeder für sich selbst wissen obs noch Spaß macht oder nicht. Mir machts noch Spass, und da ist es auch relativ egal wenn ein Spieler aufhört, den ich nichtmal kenne. Es gibt genug Spieler die genau so denken.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (16. Juni 2010)

Meine Güte World of Warcraft ist wie ein Bordell, die Leute kommen und gehen! Nur weil jetzt ein Nerd kein WOW mehr spielt braucht ihr nicht gleich jammern deswegen.


----------



## Milivoje (16. Juni 2010)

Why do my shoes and socks always fit? Is it luck?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Also nach dem Text von muqq war ich sehr getroffen,da ich die Frage eigentlich nur mit nein beantworten konnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso spielst dus dann noch?
Ich finde man soll aufhören wenn man kein Spaß mehr hat. Schließlich ist es ein Spiel das dazu da ist um Spaß zu haben.
Mich würde das echt mal interessieren wieso manche Leute WoW spielen obwohl es ihnen kein Spaß macht.


----------



## Bandit 1 (16. Juni 2010)

Muqq hört auf und in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen.

Beide Meldungen haben in etwa die gleiche Wertigkeit.


Ach nochwas, ja WOW ist im Moment kein Spiel mehr für mich - aber das gilt nur für mich.

HdR finde ich im Moment einfach wieder schöner.

Aber auch diese Meinung ist für andere so interessant wie das mit dem berühmten Sack Reis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstar (16. Juni 2010)

mir machts Spass


----------



## Ghazemeister (16. Juni 2010)

Hmm interessiert ganz ehrlich wenig wenn jemand aufgehört hat sich 10 stunden am tag am bildschirm zu bräunen...


----------



## Littletall (16. Juni 2010)

Ich habe den Blog gelesen:

M.E. konnte man aus jeder einzelnen Zeile heraus lesen, dass dieser Mensch ein Spiel spielte, wo ihm schon lange die Lust drauf vergangen ist. Er hat also die nötige Maßnahme ergriffen und sich entschieden, damit aufzuhören. Außerdem scheint er sich sehr auf den baldigen Release von Final Fantasy XIV zu freuen (was ich persönlich ja lieber als Final Fantasy Online sehen würde...)

Auf seine Frage antworte ich mit: Ja!

Ich hatte auchmal den Spaß verloren, ihn aber wiedergefunden. Mehrmals. Eine kleine Pause wirkt Wunder. Auch andere Hobbies nicht zu vernachlässigen sollte man nicht vergessen. Ich hab mir überlegt, mit Schwimmen anzufangen als sportliche Betätigung. Außerdem spiele ich gern noch andere Videospiele und sehe mir Kinofilme an.

In WoW selbst habe ich 3 Charaktere auf die Höchsstufe gespielt, einer ist aber ein RP-Charakter und wird nicht wirklich oft eingeloggt, da ich in keiner RP-Gilde bin und leider alle RP-Freunde aufgehört haben zu spielen. Also kümmer ich mich vor allem um das PVE.

Meine Gilde veranstaltet (un)regelmäßig Raids, zu denen sich jeder, wie er Böcke hat (das ist ein Dialektwort ^^), anmelden kann. Am Montag beispielsweise hat der ICC-Raid nicht geklappt. Egal, hab ich halt Wii gespielt.
Vor einer Woche haben wir im PDK-Raid bestimmt 10 Wipes verursacht. Es hat trotzdem echt Fun gemacht und es ist sogar noch was abgefallen für meinen Heiler. 
Raiden macht mir schon noch echt Spaß, würde aber auch gern mal Ulduar sehen. Leider werden wir das wohl kaum mal angehen (vor allem, weil es mehr aus Fun ist), bevor unsere Gruppe 1 mal den Lich King gelegt hat. Ich gebe die Hoffnung aber nicht auf.

Außerdem twinke ich gerade einen Krieger zusammen mit meinem Freund hoch. Da er gerade viel für die Berufsschule lernen muss, liegt er zwar brach, aber ich hab echt gemerkt, dass Tanken viel Freude bereiten kann aber auch echt an den Nerven zehren kann. Ja, ich kann schon verstehen, warum viele keinen Tank spielen wollen. Ich werde von der Com vielleicht als schlechter Tank angesehen, aber anderseits krieg ich es immer hin, mir die Aggro von den Mobs zu holen, wenn mal wieder ein DD gepullt hat. Trotz allem macht mir das Tanken Spaß.

Auch die Erfolge finde ich echt nett. Ich würd gern ein paar mehr Leute finden, die die Erfolge "Ruhm des Helden" machen. Da sind einige echt knackige dabei. Den Typen in Anka'neth umzuhauen, bevor er seinen Wächter spawnt, haben wir z.B. noch nicht gepackt. Kann man sich ein paar Leute suchen und eine Herausforderung angehen. Das macht die Heros auf jeden Fall spannend.

Und ein Punkt fällt mir noch ein, sich die Welt anzusehen. Es gibt so viele schöne kleine Details, über die man sich wundern kann oder die man irgendwoher wieder erkennt.

Es sind einfach die vielen kleinen, schönen Dinge, die WoW zu einem Spiel machen, dass mir viel Freude bereitet. Dazu hab ich noch eine Gilde, die ist echt supernett und mit denen kann man auch im Raid schön rumblödeln.

Es ist halt immer das, was man draus macht.


Als Abschluss:

Ich spiele ein Offline-Spiel, dass hat eine mindestens ebenso große (wahrscheinlich sogar größere) Fangemeinde wie WoW und existiert in 4 Generationen seit 10 Jahren. In dem Forum dazu gibt es immer wieder Themen, die den Niedergang dieses Spiels betiteln..das kommt mir so bekannt vor.
Na, weiß jemand, welche Spielereihe ich meine?


----------



## Ugnar (16. Juni 2010)

Es ist seine Entscheidung und die muss man halt akzeptieren, aber der Thread wär nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## HeIsGlory (16. Juni 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten...

Neben dem üblichen "Was interessiert mich der Typ"(Stichwort: Sack Reis), und den neidischen "Ihr wisst ja wohl alle was man von Typen wie muqq zu halten hat" Schimpftriaden, waren auch einige Antworten von Usern dabei, die wirklich den Blog von muqq gelesen haben, sich mit den kritisierten Punkten, die muqq in seinem Blog aufzählt, auseinander gesetzt haben, und eine reflektierte Antwort abgegeben haben.

Vielen Dank ... hat mir weitergeholfen...


PS: Die Videos von Muqq gibts natürlich auf der Ensidia Website... (www.ensidia.com) Ich selbst kenne nur die 2-teilige Sunwell Video Reihe und die sind mal richtig geil... aber auch alle seine anderen Videos sollen echt mal der Hammer sein. Es gibt noch eine dreiteilige HD Video-Reihe über BT (Black Tempel) und dann scheinbar besonders zu empfehlen: Das aktuellste und neuste Video über ICC - Episode 1.
Da steckt echt viel Arbeit drin. Nicht zu vergleichen mit den üblich langweiligen First Kill Videos von irgendwelchen anderen Raid-Gilden die einfach nur beim Fight "Fraps" mitlaufen lassen und teilweise komische Musik dazu hinterlegen.

Gruß


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. Juni 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Auch die Erfolge finde ich echt nett. Ich würd gern ein paar mehr Leute finden, die die Erfolge "Ruhm des Helden" machen. Da sind einige echt knackige dabei. Den Typen in Anka'neth umzuhauen, bevor er seinen Wächter spawnt, haben wir z.B. noch nicht gepackt. Kann man sich ein paar Leute suchen und eine Herausforderung angehen. Das macht die Heros auf jeden Fall spannend.



Die adds müssen auser reichweite tankt werden. (sry fürs offtopic
/e: Wenn du den 1. in Ahn'kahet meinst


----------



## Marienkaefer (17. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab noch immer Spaß dran .. Zock mir grad nen Druiden hoch, macht mir einfach Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den Priester nicht gekannt ^^


----------



## Boddakiller (17. Juni 2010)

naja wenn man so viel erreicht hat wie er kann man bestimmt sagen das es keinen spaß mehr macht =)


----------



## Izara (17. Juni 2010)

erstmal: JA, es macht immernoch großen Spaß - jeden Tag aufs neue. ok, vllt nicht jeden Tag, da es sehr auf die Leute ankommt, mit denen man sich dann unterhält etc, hat er ja selbst geschrieben: die Leute sind wichtig. 

Worin ich allerdigs nicht übereinstimme ist: Wow ist langweilig, weil der Raidcontent so langweilig ist. Äh.. seit wann bietet Wow nur Raidcontent? O.o Ich spiel zwar noch nicht so lange, aber ich werde dennoch nie von mir behaupten können, dass ich diesen oder jenen Erfolg geschafft habe (egal ob pvp oder einfach so), auch werde ich sicherlich nie alle Flecken von Wow mal gesehen haben, bevor Cata rauskommt - egal, wieviele Twinks ich noch hochleveln werd. Ich find's schade, dass immer wieder Leute wie er Wow als langweilig darstellen, weil Ihnen die Tiefe fehlt oder der Content so einfach ist. Und dann hüpfen die ganz schlauen alle hinterher und schreien "jaa, recht hat er" -.- Ganz ehrlich: wenn's schwerer wäre, würden es weniger Leute genießen können. Nicht jeder, der WoW zockt, hat Lust, sich wie die Topgilden bis zum Erbrechen an neuen Bossen zu probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir ists wurscht, ob ich Arthas im hero-Modus sterben sehen werde ^^ Hauptsache er liegt mal, aber das auch nur wegen dem Titel. Zwecks Sammlung. Die Items sind mir nicht mehr so wichtig, ich twinke lieber, weils Spaß macht, auch mal eine andere Klasse zu spielen als immer nur Hexer ^^ Ok, viele Quests sind langweilig, aber mal so gefragt: was denn noch bei mehr als 7.000 quests? O.o Es gibt so viele verschiedene Raids, Inis, Quests, Aufgaben, Klassen.. Warum ists langweilig? Weil man vllt zu doof ist, um sich selbst zu beschäftigen.

Und auch wenns traurig ist, wenn gute Leute gehen.. besser als das "mimimi, es ist so langweilig" ists allemal -.-

Weiß nicht mehr, welcher Philosoph das sagte, aber recht hatte er: "Wer sich langweilt, besitzt nicht genug Intelligenz, um sich selbst zu beschäftigen." (beziehe ich jetzt auch einfach mal darauf, dass man entweder das falsche Spiel spielt, oder nicht kreativ genug ist, aus der ohnehin schon Riesenmenge an Zeit, die man investiert hat, etwas fesselndes/interessantes/lustiges zu machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

How ever.. It IS fun!


----------



## Izara (17. Juni 2010)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> naja wenn man so viel erreicht hat wie er kann man bestimmt sagen das es keinen spaß mehr macht =)



oder vllt, weil man nur auf eine Art versucht hat, etwas zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (17. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Die adds müssen auser reichweite tankt werden. (sry fürs offtopic
> /e: Wenn du den 1. in Ahn'kahet meinst



Ja, war der erste in Ahn'kaneth gemeint. Wir haben es versucht, indem wir den Boss von seinem Platz weggezogen und der Todesritter zurückblieb, um den Mob zu beschäftigen und zu fesseln.

Das scheiterte leider an dem damals noch gimpigen Tankgear unseres Palas, der war in der Mitte des Kampfes einfach immer ein One-Hit (ich war der Heiler).

Könnten den Erfolg nochmal angehen jetzt...

Sorry fürs OT auch ^^ Habe aber zum eigentlichen Thread schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> schwachsinn, einfach nur schwachsinn



Sorry das Mein Beitrag für Dich zu hoch war.


----------



## Dreidan (17. Juni 2010)

Er schreibt, die Gegenstände sollen einen längeren Wert haben. Aber einen Vorschlag wie das aussehen könnte macht er nicht. Klar man könnte jetzt legendäre Waffen beispielsweise mit dem Charakter und Herausforderungen wachsen lassen ähnlich accountgebundenen Items. Manche Raidbegegnungen könnten dann erfordern, dass jemand ein bestimtes Legendary dabei hat, oder den Kampf durch bestimmte Mechaniken einfach leichter machen. Oder sogar bestimmte Hardmodes freischalten, wenn jemand Legendary XY dabei hat. Klar aber dann müssten wieder viel mehr Leute Legendaries bekommen können, dann schreien wieder viele "Bäääh jeder Depp hat ne legendäre Waffe, die ist nix mehr wert..." Viele Spieler, ja ich gehöre auch dazu, lieber aber einfach das Sammeln neuer Gegenstände, die neuen Looks von Gegenständen anderer Instanzen etc. Dieses Element leidet dann auch, wenn man über x Monate dauerhaft die gleiche Waffe oder was auch immer mit sich herumträgt. 

Dann schreibt er, der Content wäre langweilig, weils die selben Raids in 4 Versionen gibt. Das liegt ja wohl eindeutig an den Spielern selbst. Jeder will Alles sehen können, aber viele brauchen es halt leichter damit sie das auch schaffen. Das bekommen sie von Blizzard aber dann heulen wieder welche rum, jeder hat die gleichen Epixe und so. 

So muss wieder arbeiten, schreibe wohl später noch mehr dazu. Brennt mir gerade echt auf der Seele.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Juni 2010)

Auch Ensidia wird sich irgendwann damit abfinden müssen, dass einfach nicht mehr so viele extrem anspruchsvolle Inhalte entwickelt werden, die dann sowieso höchstens 10% der zahlenden Spieler zu sehen bekommen. Das kann man gut oder schlecht finden, aber inzwischen gibt's halt alles für jeden und niemand wird ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Polchen (17. Juni 2010)

Bei uns in der Stadt ist heute Morgen eine Kastanie vom Baum gefallen. Polizei und Feuerwehr waren sofort vor Ort um die Stelle abzusichern. Die Bevölkerung wurde sicherheitshalber aus ihren Häusern evakuiert und anfangs zeigte sich ein Bild der Panik und des Entsetzens. Dank der örtlichen Einsatzkräfe konnte aber Schlimmeres vermieden werden und die Einwohner kamen mit dem Schrecken davon.

es gibt viele gute Spieler (sowie auch schlechte), wenn jeder so ein Theater machen würde....


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Juni 2010)

Polchen schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Stadt ist heute Morgen eine Kastanie vom Baum gefallen. Polizei und Feuerwehr waren sofort vor Ort um die Stelle abzusichern. Die Bevölkerung wurde sicherheitshalber aus ihren Häusern evakuiert und anfangs zeigte sich ein Bild der Panik und des Entsetzens. Dank der örtlichen Einsatzkräfe konnte aber Schlimmeres vermieden werden und die Einwohner kamen mit dem Schrecken davon.



Und wenn man ohne SafeSearch Bartwichse googelt, kommen versaute Simpsons-Bilder. Können wir mal bitte zum Thema zurück?

Wenn du das Thema so furchtbar uninteressant findest, zwingt dich niemand zum Mitmachen. Wenn das jeder so machen würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellersche (17. Juni 2010)

Wer von der Gilde Enwayne höhrt auf ?

Ok berühmt hm also nich bei mir meiner meinung nach ein föllig unnützes zuspammen des World wide web aber naja um die frage zu beantworten mir machts noch spass auch das raiden wenn die leute nich immer 24/7 am raiden wären würden sie ihre freude auch noch daran finden.


----------



## Phash (17. Juni 2010)

Einer hört auf, andere fangen an. So ist das im Leben.

Ich hab schon 3 Mal aufgehört und 3 Mal wieder angefangen. Ich hab meistens ganz gut mitgeraidet und war in teilweise guten Gilden auf meinem Server, aber manchmal vergeht mir einfach die Lust. Dann wird was anderes gemacht, was neues ausprobiert oder irgendwas in der Art.

Und wenn dann die Lust wieder da ist, dann fang ich wieder an...

und ob Muqq oder wie der Typ heisst, aufhört und für immer abstinent bleiben wird, diese Frage kann er beantworten, wenn die WoW Server abgeschaltet worden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (17. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ja - WoW macht noch Spaß, und selbst wenn mir WoW keinen Spaß mehr macht mach ich eben eine 6-12 Mönatige Pause dann machts wieder Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn er der Durchschnittssuchti ist ja. Wenn er kein Durchschnittssuchti ist, und das ist er nicht, wird ers lassen. Glaub der kann nach so einer langen Zeit gut und gerne sein echtes Leben geniessen und findet mit Sicherheit was anderes, wo dran er Spaß hat zum Zeit vertreib. Er klang ja recht enttäuscht.


----------



## Knallkörper (17. Juni 2010)

oh mein gott Muqq hört auf wie furchtbar... uhuhu APOKALYPSE NOW!!!


----------



## Shaila (17. Juni 2010)

Ich interessiere mich nicht sonderlich für Handball. Mal angenommen ein sehr berühmter Handballspieler hört auf. Das interessiert dann schon einige und viele finden es vielleicht schade, andere wiederrum toll. Muss ich, als jemand den das mal so überhaupt garnicht interessiert, nun wild durch die Gegend rennen und schreien: "OH LOL ROFL WAYNE INTERESSIERTS ?! MIMIMI!! NO RL!!!111". Nein. Wenn jemanden ein Thema nicht interessiert, nimmt man es zur Kenntnis und fertig. Aber nein, dazu sind hier viele nicht in der Lage. Mit aller Kraft muss erstmal fett Wayne irgendwo hingeschrieben werden. Da muss man sich wirklich fremdschämen.

P.S: Auf sämtliche Hobbys oder was auch immer übertragbar. Es gehört sich einfach nicht, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Jarvic (17. Juni 2010)

Also ich kenne diesen Muqq nicht und ich denke, ich habe da auch nichts verpasst. Mir persönlich ist es völlig egal, wie ANDERE Leute das Spiel finden und warum sie damit aufhören. MIR macht es NOCH Spaß und gut ists. Wenn es keinen Spaß mehr macht, hör ich auf damit....behalte das aber für mich....egal, ob mich jeder kennt und ich berühmt bin oder nicht :-)


----------



## HMC-Pretender (17. Juni 2010)

Naja für Leute wie ihn ist das Spiel einfach nicht mehr gemacht. Das hat er erkannt und handelt konsequent.




> All to cater to an audience that won't be playing the game for more than 2-3 months at most.



Ich sage ja schon lange, dass Blizzard sein Tafelsilber verscherbelt, um die Masse nochmal einen Monat länger bespaßen zu können. Lieber nochmal 10 Millionen Spieler durchs laufende Quartal ziehen als vielleicht 3 oder 4 Millionen für die nächsten Jahre zu binden. So läufts halt in der Wirtschaft, Hauptsache Mr. Kotick sieht Renditen...


----------



## c0bRa (17. Juni 2010)

Die einzige Frage, was ich mir nun stell, wen die Möchtegern-Pros nun zitieren, um so tolle Aussagen wie: "4er T10 Bonus -> kein MB mehr, weil DPS-Verlust" zu untermauern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (18. Juni 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Wenn er der Durchschnittssuchti ist ja. *Wenn er kein Durchschnittssuchti ist, und das ist er nicht*, wird ers lassen. Glaub der kann nach so einer langen Zeit gut und gerne sein echtes Leben geniessen und findet mit Sicherheit was anderes, wo dran er Spaß hat zum Zeit vertreib. Er klang ja recht enttäuscht.


Oha.... die privaten Phsychologen sind wieder auf Achse.... 

Kennst du diesen Spieler persöhnlich?
Ich glaube kaum...


----------

